# Motherboard for I5 3570K



## rahulyo (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello Friends ....

I wnt to buy new mobo for my i5 3570K ( Currently using it with Asus P8H61-M LX3 R2) . I sort out some mobos but unable to decide which one is good ?

1.Asrock Z77 E6
2.Asrock Z77 Fatality
3. Asus Z77 Maximus V Formula
4. Asus Z77 Sabertooth

Want to OC 3570k upto 4.5 Ghz .So guys pls help me to choose good motherboard for my i5 3570k.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 7, 2013)

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI S...

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP5 TH LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SA...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 7, 2013)

Pretty much any mid grade Z77 will do the trick.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 7, 2013)

Neither Of Those. Id Stay Away From Asus And Get And ASrock Or gigabyte


----------



## rahulyo (Jan 7, 2013)

How is Asrock Z77 E6 in OCing n Performance ?


----------



## radrok (Jan 7, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Neither Of Those. Id Stay Away From Asus And Get And ASrock Or gigabyte



It is good practice to give a reason when you tell someone to steer away from something, just saying.


To OP:
Any midrange Asrock/Asus would be fine, if you were to keep your motherboard for a prolonged time you should look into the Sabertooth, 5 yrs warranty.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 7, 2013)

radrok said:


> It is good practice to give a reason when you tell someone to steer away from something, just saying.




My ASUS Z77 ROG boards are not Windows8 ready as claimed. Take same parts, put on X79, things work perfectly. His reasoning is this issue.

ASUS needs to fix BIOS issues before they'll get my recommendation. Right now my choices are Gigabyte or ASRock.

Actually, I'd not recommend ASUS for even Windows7, or any other OS, if going Z77. I could not be more disappointed. I'd recommend Biostar and ECS or even MSI before ASUS right now.


----------



## rahulyo (Jan 8, 2013)

I heard Asrock use cheap components . Is it true ?


----------



## radrok (Jan 8, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> My ASUS Z77 ROG boards are not Windows8 ready as claimed. Take same parts, put on X79, things work perfectly. His reasoning is this issue.
> 
> ASUS needs to fix BIOS issues before they'll get my recommendation. Right now my choices are Gigabyte or ASRock.
> 
> Actually, I'd not recommend ASUS for even Windows7, or any other OS, if going Z77. I could not be more disappointed. I'd recommend Biostar and ECS or even MSI before ASUS right now.



Couldn't be more surprised honestly, my RIVE X79 board works flawlessly , didn't know so many problems were present.

Thanks dave.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 8, 2013)

according to dave ASUS's has there boards made by ECS lol


----------



## radrok (Jan 8, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> according to dave ASUS's has there boards made by ECS lol



You know, it doesn't surprise me honestly, Shamino always gives us tons of support on the current RoG boards, he's been giving us refined BIOSes every month on KingPincooling but he doesn't talk about boards on other segments, he probably only works on high end and that's why there is such night and day difference between the boards EVEN though they are both ASUS.


----------



## rahulyo (Jan 8, 2013)

So which one i take Asus or Asrock ?


----------



## radrok (Jan 8, 2013)

Always follow cadaveca's advice, if he says you shouldn't buy Asus then buy something else.

Get the Asrock


----------



## McSteel (Jan 8, 2013)

What about MSI? Just askin'... They seem to have stepped up their game lately.
On a side note, ASRock is mostly outsourcing to Pegatron, correct?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 8, 2013)

radrok said:


> Couldn't be more surprised honestly, my RIVE X79 board works flawlessly , didn't know so many problems were present.
> 
> Thanks dave.



I am using P9X79 Deluxe, works fine, that comment pertains to ROG Z77 only.


And I know it's BIOS, since I reviewed Gene and Formula some time ago, these board now do not work right, drop drives on boot, USB issues, memory issues, take all parts off those boards, plug into P9X79 Deluxe, everything works fine.

Personally, I think it might be confined to Win8 and TRIM commands from the OS, but  I don't know how to really test that other than how I have already, and I just gave up getting those boards to work with Windows8.

The dropped drives thing then stays active when Win7 is used..at least..it does on my ROG boards.


Changes to ASUS production was noted long ago in news items(I am not the source of this information):

http://www.techpowerup.com/164412/A...f-its-Motherboards-Notebooks-by-Pegatron.html


http://www.legitreviews.com/news/12897/



Hopefully they'll sort it out soon and I'll change my opinion on the subject.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 8, 2013)

AsRock


----------



## Pehla (Jan 8, 2013)

depends on ur budget!! asrock e6 is prety god one... even e4 could give u 4.5ghz
i belive many boards going from 110$ can do the trick
as for msi i think they have few records in oc with that board!!!


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's my experience with Gigabyte (I couldn't be happier with the MB, especially for the price!):  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175725

i5-3750k
GA-Z77-UD5H
16GB G.Skill sniper (4x4gb) 2133 CAS9 
CM 212 EVO

Got it stable all the way up to 4.7 Ghz 1.39v 8 hour Prime95 run ON AIR!  Haven't tried higher yet, as I'm working on shifting this into my H2O case (which is running a leak test at home as I write )


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 8, 2013)

Asrock extreme 4,Gigabyte UD5H,UD4H,MSI GD65,basicly any of those should get you to 4.5 if your chip is capable(which it most likely is).


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 8, 2013)

Neither do i like MSI or Asrock much.

Msi stroke my nerve when i was unpacking a board for a costumer for his build and the heatsink wasn´t assembled right...one screw was lose broken of the thread, took the next one ...lose screws in the heatsink assembly again....

Asrock...is cheap i must admit but most boards come in back dead or half dead...not booting or posting...

Asus has always been my favorite even for my own personal use very few returns...very few! but more expensive.

I can´t complain about Gigabyte at all even they low budget boards are decent...


----------



## bmaverick (Jan 8, 2013)

McSteel said:


> What about MSI? Just askin'... They seem to have stepped up their game lately.
> On a side note, ASRock is mostly outsourcing to Pegatron, correct?



My only and last MSI MB was recalled due to bad caps on the board.  They leaked and the board was flakey.  My problem was, there were not other competitive boards in the layout configuration and options like the MSI one I had other than an Intel with no OC ability.  So, I stuck it out with that Intel board for two years.  

Have a Gigabyte in one box right now.  It's sweet and has run for years.  Got it due to the warranty, great reviews (Legit Reviews) and the higher end memeory at the time from Corsair.  It was the bad boy in it's day for a good long time until quad-core came out.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 8, 2013)

rahulyo said:


> I heard Asrock use cheap components . Is it true ?



Definitely not. Depends on the board though, but no they don't.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 8, 2013)

a good motherboard does not mean you will get good overclocks


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 8, 2013)

AsRock before 2010 were budget model, after Asus Let them Go they exploded and became a top Tier Board Maker


----------



## Slizzo (Jan 8, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> a good motherboard does not mean you will get good overclocks



Not in the world of post Nehalem unlocked processors at least.

All my ASUS boards have treated me well, however I usually don't buy the absolute highest end boards from them. I stick around the near-top-of-the-line usually. P8Z68-V Pro currently, had a P5Q-Deluxe before it. Good friend has a P8Z77-V Pro and that does him well with a 3770K @ 4.9GHz.

Honestly, I don't see the point of the ROG boards...


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 8, 2013)

Simply find the Z77 motherboard that has all the expansion slots,features you need(good onboard audio if you dont have an audio card for example)and that has good reviews.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 8, 2013)

Slizzo said:


> Honestly, I don't see the point of the ROG boards...



Super high price, an overabundance of confusing BIOS features, and they look good 

I do have to add that the older ROG boards (I have two, an X38 and x48) are awesome and bullet proof.  However, things seem to have changed.


----------



## radrok (Jan 8, 2013)

Slizzo said:


> Honestly, I don't see the point of the ROG boards...



Go under 0c and you'll see the point


----------



## Vlada011 (Jan 8, 2013)

My vote Maximus 5 Formula without ThunderFX.
For 250e board is not expensive at all for what offer and like top Intel motherboard.
So good sound card is always welcomed.
Because of that Maximus 5 Formula is for me better gaming board and for overclocking under air and water. Extreme is without 3 graphic card and LN2 more than you need.


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 8, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> I do have to add that the older ROG boards (I have two, an X38 and x48) are awesome and bullet proof.  However, things seem to have changed.



My old Asus Striker Extreme (680i ) is still and even today under daily use  working like a charm also my ASUS K8N4-E in an old Pc  works still as well !


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 8, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> My old Asus Striker Extreme (680i ) is still and even today under daily use  working like a charm also my ASUS K8N4-E in an old Pc  works still as well !



And neither run Windows8. 

Older ASUS boards are fine, X79 is fine, P67 and Z68 are fine, only Z77 when combined with Windows8-supporting BIOSes are problematic in my testing.


What some product from 3 years ago was like hardly dictates what current ones are like...specifically in the case of ASUS since they contract completely different companies now to manufacture their products compared to 3 years ago, when they used Pegatron.



Vlada011 said:


> My vote Maximus 5 Formula without ThunderFX.
> For 250e board is not expensive at all for what offer and like top Intel motherboard.
> So good sound card is always welcomed.
> Because of that Maximus 5 Formula is for me better gaming board and for overclocking under air and water. Extreme is without 3 graphic card and LN2 more than you need.



I have the ThunderFX version. The ThunderFX unit is really great, but this device has compatibility issues with other USB audio devices that I use, so the ThunderFX sits in the board's box. 

As to the board, it worked GREAT when I did the review, but since updating BIOS to get proper Windows8 support, things have quickly gone downhill in regard to how well it works. I have the EXACT SAME PROBLEMS on the Gene and Extreme boards as well, and the Gene itself was one of the very first Z77 boards I reviewed, many many months ago. Again, update to most recent BOIS, and it's a useless paperweight now.


I don't pay for my boards, so to me, it's not a big deal...but if I had paid for them, and they did this, I'd be outright pissed. I won't recommend these products to others based on that, and that's quite difficult to admit, really, since my reviews of the Maximus V Gene and Maximus V Formula report a very different opinion than what I present here. If I reviewed them now in their current state, they'd get a 2/10, since that's about how often booting those boards actually works.


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 8, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> And neither run Windows8.
> 
> Older ASUS boards are fine, X79 is fine, P67 and Z68 are fine, only Z77 when combined with Windows8-supporting BIOSes are problematic in my testing.



Windows 7 works fine on the Striker so i would presume so would windows 8


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 8, 2013)

ruff0r said:


> Windows 7 works fine on the Striker so i would presume so would windows 8



Unfortuantely, that's not the case. I ran Windows7 perfectly fine too, but Windows8 is a different beast, that requires a BIOS update for proper support.

That BIOS update, broke the boards. And yes, flashing back to previous BIOS fixes some issues, but not all of them. Sad state of affairs, IMHO, since the worst issue left is that SSDs(both SATA 2 and SATA 3 SSDs, SATA and mSATA) are not recognized on cold boot, and it can take several boots before they are recognized.








That BIOS was available for all three boards, and this is when problems began(August BIOS updates, you'll find each board got an update for this), and then got worse and worse with each successive version. The Extreme board has a newer version than the Gene and Formula (1501), and that's the worst of the bunch, at least, for me.

Really, in the end, I don't care what anyone buys. This is what I have experienced, and that is all. If I can save a user some frustration, I'm gonna let them know how to avoid it, and for now, that means ignoring ASUS.

Hopefully we'll see a new BIOS soon, and my opinion will go back to what it was before, that the ROG boards are the best there is.


----------



## rahulyo (Jan 9, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Unfortuantely, that's not the case. I ran Windows7 perfectly fine too, but Windows8 is a different beast, that requires a BIOS update for proper support.
> 
> That BIOS update, broke the boards. And yes, flashing back to previous BIOS fixes some issues, but not all of them. Sad state of affairs, IMHO, since the worst issue left is that SSDs(both SATA 2 and SATA 3 SSDs, SATA and mSATA) are not recognized on cold boot, and it can take several boots before they are recognized.
> 
> ...



Okk. So no Asus . Then which one i buy ?


----------



## Vlada011 (Jan 9, 2013)

If man with Maximus 5 Formula say that than listen.
I didn't know that but I have my favorite board and for now serve me well.
I recommend Maximus 5 Formula because I didn't know that, because I would ROG ALWAYS before ASRock, GIGABYTE, MSI and because if I recommend EVGA people will jump on me.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 9, 2013)

Any decent Z77 board can get 4.5 on than chip. But if you want  better stuff check ASRock Z77 OC Formula. Dave's review here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASRock/Z77_OC_Formula/13.html


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 9, 2013)

Pretty much what I said on the first page 



brandonwh64 said:


> Pretty much any mid grade Z77 will do the trick.



And even OneMoar thanked my post and that must have to mean SOMETHING!


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 9, 2013)

rahulyo said:


> Okk. So no Asus . Then which one i buy ?



Really, even a Biostar board will let you clock your CPU fairly well.

If you want to 24/7 OC, then you should try to get a board designed for that. IF you are running a single VGA, then your choices are many...pick the colours you like, find a board with them, spend a bit over $150 USD, and you'll have a great product, no matter what brand. Each brand have very similar performance, although some boards are better than others, marginally. If you take a look at my Gigabyte Z77X-UP7 review, you can see how close they all are together.


If you have ZERO intention to run Windows8, then you could go for an ASUS ROG board. Just please be wary when updating BIOS. Many OEMs had issues with Windows8 BIOSes, which makes me think there was a new UEFI base code update for that, but some board makers are having issues still. Some aren't clocking memory as well as they did before, while ASUS, for me, has much larger problems. As long as you are aware of the issues, and are willing to deal with them, they really aren't that bad, but they do exist.


If you want to run multiple cards, then that story changes a bit, where some boards are really better than others, as much as 8%.


Overall, the Intel Z77 Express platform is really really good, clocks well, sips the power, and gives amazing performance. 


Crap Daddy's suggestion of the ASRock Z77 OC Formula is a great one...Nick Shih is available to help end users with any issues, gives really good answers to problems, and if the board itself needs some work to fix a problem, he WILL get it done. I gotta say, right now I have the utmost respect for Nick and the crew over at ASRock, so they are going to get my vote pretty damn often, for sure.


----------



## rahulyo (Jan 9, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Really, even a Biostar board will let you clock your CPU fairly well.
> 
> If you want to 24/7 OC, then you should try to get a board designed for that. IF you are running a single VGA, then your choices are many...pick the colours you like, find a board with them, spend a bit over $150 USD, and you'll have a great product, no matter what brand. Each brand have very similar performance, although some boards are better than others, marginally. If you take a look at my Gigabyte Z77X-UP7 review, you can see how close they all are together.
> 
> ...



Asrock Z77 OC formula out of race . It is EATX . My CM Haf 912 adv doesnt support EATX 

In future i will be add another HD 7850, so need bettr mobo for 24*7 oc n multi GPU setup . So which one is gud for me ?  How is Asrock Z77 Extreme 6 and Asus Z77 Sabertooth ?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 9, 2013)

I haven't had either of those boards, so have no opinion on them. I imagine that the Sabertooth may have similar issues to the ROG boards, since it seems most ASUS boards share main BIOS code. Extreme6 should be good...I have the Z77 Extreme11 sitting here waiting for me to review, that's an interesting one, but I think that might be outside the form factor you need. 

Gigabyte, you could go for the UD3 or UD5H, both are pretty good, and the UD3 is a sleeper OC board.

MSI Z77 MPower is very good too, although I have heard some users with MSI usual problem of BIOS limiting OC in some instances.

Personally, I really like the Gigabyte Z77X-UP5 TH. It's not a top performer, but having dual Thunderbolt ports is a nice thing, to me. Not everyone is interested in Thunderbolt yet though.

Biostar TZ77XE4 is great too, Crazyeyesreaper has one and cannot say enough good things about it. It won't clock memory as well as the bigger brands though, of course.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 9, 2013)

Huh, no leaning towards Gigabyte.  The UDH5 is awesome and the price is right.  Only minor downside is no dual 16x PCIe lanes if you were to go SLI/CF.

LOL Dave, as soon as I posted, you were right above me.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 9, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Huh, no leaning towards Gigabyte.  The UDH5 is awesome and the price is right.  Only minor downside is no dual 16x PCIe lanes if you were to go SLI/CF.
> 
> LOL Dave, as soon as I posted, you were right above me.



Same can be said for any Z77 board, really, except a few. I do not see it as something to really worry about, even though I have found that the boards that have PLX PEX8747 and offer x16 to dual slots perform better than x8/x8 boards.


I did mention the Gigabyte above a few times as well. That brand wasn't in his list of choices in the outset.


----------



## rahulyo (Jan 9, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Huh, no leaning towards Gigabyte.  The UDH5 is awesome and the price is right.  Only minor downside is no dual 16x PCIe lanes if you were to go SLI/CF.



I dont want Gigabyte . Having veryyyyyyyyyy bad RMA experience . Pathetic after sales support


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 9, 2013)

rahulyo said:


> I dont want Gigabyte . Having veryyyyyyyyyy bad RMA experience . Pathetic after sales support



That explains it.


----------



## rahulyo (Jan 9, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Same can be said for any Z77 board, really, except a few. I do not see it as something to really worry about, even though I have found that the boards that have PLX PEX8747 and offer x16 to dual slots perform better than x8/x8 boards.
> 
> 
> I did mention the Gigabyte above a few times as well. That brand wasn't in his list of choices in the outset.





Sasqui said:


> Huh, no leaning towards Gigabyte.  The UDH5 is awesome and the price is right.  Only minor downside is no dual 16x PCIe lanes if you were to go SLI/CF.
> 
> LOL Dave, as soon as I posted, you were right above me.





Sasqui said:


> That explains it.



Pls Chk this thread :- 

http://www.techenclave.com/consumer-feedback/gigabyte-ga-890fxa-ud5-rma-143811/#post1772263


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 9, 2013)

rahulyo said:


> Pls Chk this thread :-
> 
> http://www.techenclave.com/consumer-feedback/gigabyte-ga-890fxa-ud5-rma-143811/#post1772263



That's from 2007, more than 5 years ago.  Though I can't speak to Gigabyte support now


----------

